

MIT, Harvard use nanotechnology to monitor singular cells in real-time - thejerk
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/19/mit-harvard-use-nanotechnology-to-monitor-singular-cells-in-real-time/

======
Shenglong
It's a pity that there isn't more specific information about how exactly this
works, or even how they're testing this, and receiving data.

As is, I can't tell if this is overblown, or whether it's revolutionary.

Edit: I noticed there's an article attached. Anyone with a subscription want
to elucidate?

~~~
JunkDNA
I went in and skimmed, though admittedly this is outside my area of expertise.
They're basically using a fluorescence technology (FRET) with a reporter
attached to a tagged piece of DNA fused to the cell surface. Data capture is
through imaging.

As is usally the case with "science by press release", I would characterize
this as evolutionary not revolutionary. People have been using fluorescence-
labeling successfully for a long time. What seems to be novel here is that
they are able to do in-vivo sensing at very high rates. Most of the tech I'm
aware of hasn't allowed for that very well. Usually you can get a static
image, but it appears they are actually able to capture temporal changes. Plus
using the microscope in-vivo is pretty interesting, though I'm sure that bit
alone has been done before.

In a nutshell, they can use a confocal microscope (either inside or outside an
animal) to look at the cells emitting light and where they are located. It
looks like a really nice study. It's definitely not like the "sensor" you
picture when you read the headline though.

~~~
Shenglong
Thanks - appreciated!

